

Google's ever-growing market share - razorburn
http://tpmcafe.talkingpointsmemo.com/2009/01/15/googles_ever-growing_market_share/

======
vizard
Or maybe you know, it does provide better results.

~~~
mattmaroon
How would you know? I haven't used anything but Google for probably 8+ years
now, except the one or two searches in IE7 or something when I first installed
Windows.

For all I know, Yahoo and MSN are both better. I doubt most Google users ever
check. Comparing would be rather laborious.

~~~
vizard
I do check occasionally and usually Google has been better. YMMV.

------
ABrandt
The search industry has grown to a point where the different options return
very similar results, however, Google does do many things better than its
competitors. For one, they have cemented themselves as a part of internet
culture itself. It isn't exactly a secret that Google has been compiling
private information from users for years, but the company's shiny exterior
keeps them coming. It's hard to imagine the internet without the catalog of
Google products we all take for granted today, but realistically the day will
come. Small companies will inevitably be able to use their nimbleness to
attack various offerings of the bloated Google empire.

------
mattmaroon
"There might be a certain status equated with using Google."

Maybe for the .1% of search queries you conduct with someone you know
watching.

